# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Anyone been to Guadeloupe?

## lifeonlake

Just wondering if anyone could share their experience with Guadeloupe?  In particular, the Langley Fort Royal resort?  We're looking for a new place to visit in the Caribbean, and it seems to fit the bill, however we don't know of anyone who has been there.

----------


## jonmark

Jozette Paul, the mother of missing teen Shanice Jemmot, said she is angry with local authorities and some Dominicans for not taking her advice regarding her daughter, who disappeared on February 17, 2011.

While Paul was reluctant to explain exactly what she did, she said she took “strange” measures to find the whereabouts of her daughter. She said she was given credible information that her daughter was being held captive in the French neighboring island of Guadeloupe.

Paul told Dominica News Online that she went to the police to inform them that her daughter was in Guadeloupe but they refused to assist her in that regard.

----------


## GFI

We have been there a couple of times. Carbet Falls and hike is about 4 hours long - a lot of walking but worth it. The water at the falls is COLD. Soufriere volcano and island tour is a great introduction to the island.

----------


## alinawatson38

Guadeloupe is really nice & perfect ! I have been in Guadeloupe for a short time just (one week). It was really amazing experience with Guadeloupe! I stayed i Langley Resort Hotel Fort Royal Guadeloupe for a week & it was nice Resort to stay. I just recommend to stay in Langley Resort Hotel Fort Royal Guadeloupe.

----------


## davidsmith36

Guadeloupe, a French abroad domain, is an island bunch in the southern Caribbean Sea. Looking like a butterfly, its 2 biggest islands are isolated by the Salée River. Bumpy Grande-Terre Island has long shorelines and sugarcane fields. On Basse-Terre Island, Parc National de la Guadeloupe incorporates Carbet Falls and the well of lava La Grand Soufrière. Littler islands incorporate Marie-Galante and La Désirade.

----------


## amandy

Thank you for sharing this great post, I am very impressed with surviv io your post, the information given is very meticulous and understandable. I will regularly follow your next post.

----------

